# Kelso & Co (owners of PSAV) purchase Swank, two companies to merge.



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 1, 2012)

Just learned of this tonight. PSAV and Swank will be merging into one large company. 

A few articles on the subject: 
Kelso & Company to Acquire Swank Audio Visuals and Merge the Business with PSAV Presentation Services
The Merger: PSAV and Swank AV | InfoComm All Voices


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 2, 2012)

excellent, a new one stop shop for terrible! 

//though I've been told the non-in house PSAV guys aren't as terrible as the ones with the in house gigs.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 2, 2012)

OH MY PIE (sorry, i like how that looks and sounds) such talk from you.
I won't mention the company here in the midwest, but I understand some professionals call them Fraud Audio VIdeo.


----------



## StNic54 (Nov 2, 2012)

Love em or hate em, this will continue to drive the industry and the gear we use, and hotels have fared well through the tough economy. This kind of merger makes sense, and PSAV has a very strong base with 6k employees in 1200 locations. Pretty bold move for the parent company.


----------



## JimHaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Pie4Weebl said:


> excellent, a new one stop shop for terrible!
> 
> //though I've been told the non-in house PSAV guys aren't as terrible as the ones with the in house gigs.


I am one of the non in-house PSAV guys.


----------



## cmckeeman (Nov 9, 2012)

as long as i still get the stagehand calls for swank this makes no difference for me


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 9, 2012)

JimHaver said:


> I am one of the non in-house PSAV guys.


So do you agree the in house guys give the rest of you a bad name? That's what a non-in house PSAV guy I met told me.


----------

